# Possible A127 DINER meet in Essex



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

HI all, who would be up for a imformal meet at the A127 diner which is 10 miles west of southend in essex?? This is only 20 mins from the M25. I know the owner and if we have enough people and eat there he will probley close for the night and we can have the place to ourselves. It's good food, has a large car park and can seat up to 80 plus for food. Might even see if the local AG rep wants to come down there:thumb: Let me know if your interested.:wave::thumb: Paul


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Id possibly come along to that as its only up the road to me


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Up for this; could try to get the AS rep as I suspect he'd be more popular?

S


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm always in the area too so I'd be available - Agree with Sam, James the AS rep would be good if he could come. Met up with him last week for a few bits, very handy and top bloke


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Stu; where is James based? I've used the one that covers Cheshunt/Harlow and he's a bit of a muppet at times - Tony I think. Is James reasonable?

S


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

James is based in the Braintree area and has a unit there which I know a few guys off here have bought bits from. James covers a large area which I'm pretty sure covers the A127 Diner part as it comes under Basildon which is where I saw him while working in a nearby office block. I think Tony has stopped as a AS rep now, used him myself once but I tend to work in similar areas to James. I thought the prices were reasonable and was very helpful too when meeting me en route to another customer.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Brill  

Fingers crossed this meet goes ahead then as I need some AS bits.

Stu - are you going to JamesB's meet @ AutoFinesse?

S


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm away on holiday on the meet date so wont be available for this one but as you say hopefully the A127 meet will go ahead. If you can't get to any meets and need some bits then give me a shout and I'll meet up with James when I'm working and then when I'm over your way visiting I'll drop them off.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

YAY! 

I've been waiting for a meet to come up in Essex. Would love to go to this, as I live in Southend and the VW club gti essex forum meet up at the diner too. 
Good times. 

Can't wait! :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

We have our local meet down there, the owner is a top bloke, im up for this meet.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

OK! Gonna set a date for this then as quite a few of you are up for it! I'm thinking a sat evening in late march.:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

204driver said:


> OK! Gonna set a date for this then as quite a few of you are up for it! I'm thinking a sat evening in late march.:thumb:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good for me - Count me in, Cheers


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

15 mins from me so sounds good, count me in.
If the owner is happy to provide power, then I'd be happy to do some machine polishing demo's etc..
May also possibly be able to provide some stock, (will confirm once dates have been provided)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

204driver said:


> OK! Gonna set a date for this then as quite a few of you are up for it! I'm thinking a sat evening in late march.:thumb:


Hi Paul, would a saturday mid morning till early afternoon not be better, only from experience it would usually get a better turn out and people can come and go as they please


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Paul, would a saturday mid morning till early afternoon not be better, only from experience it would usually get a better turn out and people can come and go as they please


... and we can actually scrutinise the cars 

S


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

anytime saturday in march is great for me too :car:

Rizzo, is the local meet a DW one or different? If it is can I come along? lol


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

alexf said:


> anytime saturday in march is great for me too :car:
> 
> Rizzo, is the local meet a DW one or different? If it is can I come along? lol


Its not a DW meet mate.

Just a car club, we often meet up there.

I'll pm you the website as im not sure of the rules on here.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

This meet sounds good, dates permitting count me in.:thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

ok, gonna speak to the owner asap and then set a date! And i agree with Rob, a mid morning start is properly best so we have day light. The dates i'm thinking at the mo are sat 13th march or sat 20th march! I should have a deff date in the next day or 2.:thumb:


----------



## stu197 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would be up for this,can also supply a nice swirly black 197 for demos too,I really need too be shown how too get them out.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm interested as well


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

stuart5760 said:


> I'm always in the area too so I'd be available - Agree with Sam, James the AS rep would be good if he could come. Met up with him last week for a few bits, very handy and top bloke


Stop it Stuart - I'm blushing!!!!!:lol:

I should be able to bring the AS truck for this depending on the date. I can't do the 13th or the 20th but can do the 27th. Or I can do it any Sunday in March.


----------

